# Show Us Your "Top Model" Poses



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I took a funny pic of Jerry yesterday and it reminded me of a similar one
of Tabitha. I call it their "Top Model" pose. You know how Models flip their
hair back, look over their shoulder, and push out their hip  

So, Post your Top Model Pics below! 



Jerry--Indoor Shoot. "does my butt look big in this pose?" LOL!












Tabitha--Outdoor Shoot. Wind in her hair... LOL!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha, love it! I wish I had some to contribute yet!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol jerry and tabitha!!!

here's mine...

too sexy for the cam!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

When she's old enough, Lua has plans to pose for Playdog...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Ricky loves the snow so he would be a great model for Dec.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

maybe it's a Long Coat thing 
Great pics everyone!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are mines favourite poses, they always do them :lol:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

keonas model pose  she was sitting on her daddy's arm


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

These are some seriously cute pictures. 
Darling picture of Kahlua. She's so short and I love her chocolate coat!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is Ms. Hannah modeling her 1st ladies fau fur coat:







(A gift from Brody's mom)

This is Jasper showing us how handsome he looks in the sunshine:









and because I love this thread idea here are a couple more
of my little posers:

Jasper giving me his best over the shoulder glance:









Hannah in her 1st puppia:









Jasper in his blue puppia:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have a top model pose, (yet ) but I like to call these Roo and Pip's glamour shots. hee hee.

Roo









Pip


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

This is Bailey's picture to go in Playgirl magazine - all the girls go wild lol.










Joy xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm too sexy for my Lush attire. :lol:


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh great photos guys all so beautiful xxx

amis pose , in his new hoodie


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Lexie what has your mum done to you?? T i almost fell over that is hilarious!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG Lexie what has your mum done to you?? T i almost fell over that is hilarious!!


I don't knowz what shez done to mez. She tinks I needed to wooks wike a Queen for a secz. :lol: I can'tz bewebs she tinks dose dumb cwose are bedder dan showing off my beautiful redz fur! Dat hatz is dust cwazy!!Motherz! :lol:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I am loving .. T's photo! Wow theyre all good! Ill be searching through my pictures later!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I am loving .. T's photo! Wow theyre all good! Ill be searching through my pictures later!


Thank you! I thought that would be a good one to share. :lol: I have one of Gia I'm looking for right now. Post it when I find it, and feed the pups. 

Can't wait to see your's!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm too sexy for my Lush attire. :lol:


Definitely America's Next Top Model! LOL!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I don't knowz what shez done to mez. She tinks I needed to wooks wike a Queen for a secz. :lol: I can'tz bewebs she tinks dose dumb cwose are bedder dan showing off my beautiful redz fur! Dat hatz is dust cwazy!!Motherz! :lol:


:lol: :lol: And we have a winner! bahaha. Teresa, you make me laugh so much! The hat is just priceless.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I am loving .. T's photo! Wow theyre all good! Ill be searching through my pictures later!


can't wait


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Definitely America's Next Top Model! LOL!


Awwww, thank you Therese! :daisy:



foggy said:


> :lol: :lol: And we have a winner! bahaha. Teresa, you make me laugh so much! The hat is just priceless.


Thank you Paula! :daisy: Isn't that hat something else? I love hats!! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chancey Bear loves himself. :lol: He always thinks he's so sexy in his clothes. He's the only one I have that actually likes to be dressed. I think it's because we oooodle and ahhh over him when he gets dressed up. He's the only boy, so we always make him feel special. 

Wook at me Mama, I pweety ain't I!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so over this already, where's the run way????


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

L.M.A.O. !!!
T, those pics are hilarious!! oh my gawd, I can't get over all of these photos, sooo funny!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisy has started to perch on this, i think she wanted her pic taken. lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg t they are priceless. Chance your a sexy man!! Gia baby don't you get out of bed for less than $1mil lol


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I love this thread!! Such fab pics everyone!

Here's Harl sitting all neat with crossed paws


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww T! Great photos and wow .. Gianna thats a cute name! Aww Harley youre gorgeous too! And we all love Darla & Daisy!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

God i have loads! Not half as good as everyone elses! 

Fifis Star model moments ... LOL! 

hmmmm Dont Bother mum









What?









Yes im cute and i know it! 









Work that Pout Fifi


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, this is such an amazing thread! I love every single pic that has been posted, fantastic shots everyone.

Here are some of my furkids...



















Faith knows she's beautiful




































Not a chi but an honorable model pic 









I have so many I'll have to post another with more!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Some more of my lovely models...









































































...wow, I have waaaay too many!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay, last set I promise!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG Val, gorgeous!!
I want that purple furry coat that Faith has for Darla. LOL
She even shares my fav colour!!
I think she really is Darla's sis now. xx haha!! xx

All such cute pics by the way everyone, our chi'sand other pups know how to pose. hehe!! x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Gonzo








Billy








Lexxi








Reggie








Ling Ling








Xena


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Forgot this cracker of Daisy, with the dress Auntie Amanda gave her.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

It's quite easy to model when you're as sophisticated as myself.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

EVERYONE. I can't single anyone
pic out because I love them all


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

They are all just brilliant!! Chi's def know how to strike a pose lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's diva Ivy, I'll dig up some of Willow and Fern.









Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Miss Fern, she loves to strike a pose!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

And last but not least....Willow!









Lori


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's the best one I could find.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I love Frankie and Ben! :love7:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lori, it's time for some new pics of your girls! I haven't seen them in months!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> L.M.A.O. !!!
> T, those pics are hilarious!! oh my gawd, I can't get over all of these photos, sooo funny!


Thanks Crystal! 



Daisydoo said:


> Omg t they are priceless. Chance your a sexy man!! Gia baby don't you get out of bed for less than $1mil lol


Thank you Sarah!  He "knows" he's sexy, doesn't he! Look at that face! :lol: Gia is just all over herself in those pics. She puts that nose in the air as far as she can! :lol:



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww T! Great photos and wow .. Gianna thats a cute name! Aww Harley youre gorgeous too! And we all love Darla & Daisy!


Thank you Robyn!  Gianna is her full name, shortened to Gia.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Everyone's pics are awesome! We have some posin' beauties here!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Rico showing off his new harness/vest!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Lori, it's time for some new pics of your girls! I haven't seen them in months!


Hee heee... I know, I'm still using my cell phone and ipad for getting online, haven't got my new desktop yet so just pulled some old pics from photobucket lol!! I'll try and pull out my camera and get some new ones, but you know me, I'm soo lazy when it comes to pics rofl!!

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee... I know, I'm still using my cell phone and ipad for getting online, haven't got my new desktop yet so just pulled some old pics from photobucket lol!! I'll try and pull out my camera and get some new ones, but you know me, I'm soo lazy when it comes to pics rofl!!
> 
> Lori


Just take some with your cell phone.  Those come out pretty good. It's just nice to see them. :daisy:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Rico's Mom said:


> Rico showing off his new harness/vest!


Rico really seems to like wearing it  What a sweet expression!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank You!! I just adore chis...they have THE BEST expressions (like small people)... Jerry and Tabitha are gorgeous!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

huskyluv said:


>


Wow, what a perfect picture! She looks DARLING in that jacket. Off expworwing, don't bwoder mez.... 

TLI, your chance is adorable. I love that he wants to be dressed up and be handsome!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

LovesMyPups said:


> Wow, what a perfect picture! She looks DARLING in that jacket. Off expworwing, don't bwoder mez....


Aww thank you, it's her "ranger" jacket as I call it. She wears it on cold weather hikes and looks so darned funny walking around in it too! lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee... I know, I'm still using my cell phone and ipad for getting online, haven't got my new desktop yet so just pulled some old pics from photobucket lol!! I'll try and pull out my camera and get some new ones, but you know me, I'm soo lazy when it comes to pics rofl!!
> 
> Lori


we're still waiting for those pics Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> we're still waiting for those pics Lori


Hey.. Can't we just got to Disneyland. How about this. It's from our balcony.









Lori


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hey.. Can't we just got to Disneyland. How about this. It's from our balcony.
> 
> Lori


you're so funny  hehehe

Oooo Disneyland! :hello1:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> you're so funny  hehehe
> 
> Oooo Disneyland! :hello1:


Hee hee... Well, I had to post something lol! Oh...how I hated leaving the girls, i boarded them at their vet, they have a nice facility and they are right across from the 2 most beautiful Weimeraners, a mommy and her son

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now why isn't it that easy to get pics of the girls??? :lol: Disneyland is no way near as cute as they are! :wink: I bet they will be tickled pink when you all get home. Hope you all are having fun, my friend.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Now why isn't it that easy to get pics of the girls??? :lol: Disneyland is no way near as cute as they are! :wink: I bet they will be tickled pink when you all get home. Hope you all are having fun, my friend.


Because Disneyland doesn't move. T...It's a nightmare getting them to stay still for the camera. Yes...we are having a great time. We are at the pools right now. 

Lori


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg i love all of those! I"ll have to get some of Shay and Kiz soon I know they have a ton!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

don't forget to Make eye Contact


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

very cute Adrienne!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute Adrienne! Love the eye contact!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they are all fantastic photos!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hey.. Can't we just got to Disneyland. How about this. It's from our balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that really off your balcony! Lucky you! lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

On my own red carpet, well i know there is print, but hey


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Loving this thread!! Will have to get some new photos of my girls.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Dottie posing in her Easter dress - I love it when they turn their heads back!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Dottie is so sweet in her little Easter Dress


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's Lua's latest... Idunno if a dog can ever be considered 'sexy' but if so, I think this takes the cake lmao.








Bom chicka wah wah!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Here's Lua's latest... Idunno if a dog can ever be considered 'sexy' but if so, I think this takes the cake lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is sooo cute!


----------

